# Sea Turtles?



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

I know this is a stupid question but...has anyone heard of baby sea turtles in home aquariums?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

But I thought they are illegal for possession.:dunno: Nowadays, they are increasingly becoming endangered. They are bred in most areas where sanctuary is provided and the babies being released into the wild to ensure the continuity of their existence.

In no way should the turtles be legal for possession considering their present declining rate in number because of several factors including poaching and overfishing.:shake:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, there is no way you can have sea turtles in a home aquarium.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

catch em in the EAC lol, joking, dont catch them, let them live there 150 year lives. They are becoming endangered though


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think you can bring your tank to prison. Don't ever even touch them on the beach. If you touch them it greatly reduces their survival rates. Just leave them alone so future generations of kids might have a chance to see one alive.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Even if they weren't endangered & illegal to collect they get huge.


----------



## MarineMan150 (Dec 13, 2006)

yeah..i was just wondering. they are facinating creatures and i live in nj.. theres no way i would even try to catch one...plus i dont think id make it in prison..haha...thanks tho


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

this tank has a sea turtle in it.


Edit by CRM:


The tank is 14,000 gallons, not your typical home aquarium.










All creatures are from South Carolina shore.
Queen angels
Blue angels
French angels
Loggerhead turtle
Nurse shark
Green moray
Spotted moray
Spanish wrasses
Cuban wrasses
basses
and much more!


This tank is located in the South Carolina Aquarium. 

http://www.scaquarium.org/


I apologize for not being able to credit the photographer, unknown.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Didnt work for me.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

The link? i just clicked it and it worked fine.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Tr that's because you are a member of that community. They are a restricted forum.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

TR were did that pic come from. It looks just like the SC aquaruim. They only keep them when they are injuried and can not be returned to the wild.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey USMC, read my edit..... LOL.....


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

mike says, oh now i see it. he didnt read down that far before he posted.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you want some more pics of it, i have like 5 of them. and some pics of the sea turtle they have with the stingrays....


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh thats y i dident work. I like going on that forum from time to time and look at those sweet tanks.


----------

